# Sturdibag - Large?



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

I will be traveling via plane with Riley labor day weekend. 
Going down on AirTran and coming back on JetBlue. 

I have been researching carriers and it is between a medium Sherpa
and a Sturdibag..... am wondering if anybody has flown with the Large
SturdiBag and how well it fit under the seat? I have read that it is supposed
to be really squishy and able to fit under any airline seat....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have one (sturdibag) but haven't used it yet. I will be flying to Vienna w/my 2 on 10th of July and can tell you then, if that isn't too late?


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I have one (sturdibag) but haven't used it yet. I will be flying to Vienna w/my 2 on 10th of July and can tell you then, if that isn't too late?


Ohhh Awesome!! That would be Great! I'm not flying until August 31st.
What airline are you flying?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

RileyDC said:


> Ohhh Awesome!! That would be Great! I'm not flying until August 31st.
> What airline are you flying?


I will fly Austrian to Vienna from Greece. They are associated w/Star Alliance. I am presently in the UK but when I go back to Greece on Tues/Wed. I will measure the bag to see if it is a large---and I believe it is. Remind me if I forget, please.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I also have a medium Sherpa which I usually fly with, but wanted a double so got the Sturdibag. If they (Austrian) don't take one, I will have the other one w/me & fly w/it. I will let you know.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I will fly Austrian to Vienna from Greece. They are associated w/Star Alliance. I am presently in the UK but when I go back to Greece on Tues/Wed. I will measure the bag to see if it is a large---and I believe it is. Remind me if I forget, please.


Okay.... Great!! Thanks So Much!! :chili:

Safe Travels!!


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I also have a medium Sherpa which I usually fly with, but wanted a double so got the Sturdibag. If they (Austrian) don't take one, I will have the other one w/me & fly w/it. I will let you know.


That is the other one I was looking at... the medium sherpa. =)
Your 2 are Adorable and I LOVE your Avatar!! SOOOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Theresa. Kitzi has gained weight in the last 1/2 yr. due to his surgery & not being able to walk too far---he is almost 7 pounds now! Lisi is almost 5. So we will see how they do traveling in the same bag. The Sturdi has 2 separate compartments & the Sherpa only one. I think they may do better together because Lisi needs to be very, very close to Kitzi. We will fly to the US in Sept. & I hoped they would have more room in the Sturdi, but we will see how it goes to Vienna.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks Theresa. Kitzi has gained weight in the last 1/2 yr. due to his surgery & not being able to walk too far---he is almost 7 pounds now! Lisi is almost 5. So we will see how they do traveling in the same bag. The Sturdi has 2 separate compartments & the Sherpa only one. I think they may do better together because Lisi needs to be very, very close to Kitzi. We will fly to the US in Sept. & I hoped they would have more room in the Sturdi, but we will see how it goes to Vienna.


Awww.... they are just too sweet!! 
My Riley just turned 2 and is about 9 lbs. He needs to drop about a pound... I am in DC and it has been Too HOT/HUMID lately for our long walks... =/ Once it cools down though well be out more.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I fly with a large studi bag all the time. It has fit on every airline. Roo is just over 8 lbs and fits comfortably.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

*Thanks, So Much!!!!*

I have a Large Kwigy-Bo Alex and Large Alexa and I know 
people have flown with them, before, but I'm just worried
about it caving in on him. I was told it would be better to 
buy a sherpa or sturdibag and then just pack the KB if I want
it to carry him around in once we get to where we are going.


If I do that, I definitely want a SturdiBag...... I am thinking I'll go
with the Large..... I like how it has the mesh on the top... among
other things....


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Both my daughter and I have medium sherpa bags for our girls. Both of our girls are around 5 pounds and they had tons of room in the bag, so I think a larger dog would fit in there without any problem. I have the deluxe sherpa bag and mine has more pockets than my daughter's basic one and I liked that feature a lot. We packed other bags to tote them around once we got to where we were going because the sherpa is just too cumbersome. We flew United and the sherpa bags worked great for us. Sorry I can't comment on the Sturdi-bag. I looked at them but decided on the sherpa. 

Have a great trip.
Debbie


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

harrysmom said:


> Both my daughter and I have medium sherpa bags for our girls. Both of our girls are around 5 pounds and they had tons of room in the bag, so I think a larger dog would fit in there without any problem. I have the deluxe sherpa bag and mine has more pockets than my daughter's basic one and I liked that feature a lot. We packed other bags to tote them around once we got to where we were going because the sherpa is just too cumbersome. We flew United and the sherpa bags worked great for us. Sorry I can't comment on the Sturdi-bag. I looked at them but decided on the sherpa.
> 
> Have a great trip.
> Debbie


Thanks, Debbie!! =)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I love the way the sturdi bag holds up even when smashed under the seat. It leaves lots of space for our bigger dogs.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have the large double sturdy bags, two of them, and love them. I have four fluffs and I am able to put two in one bag comfortably. I also have the Sherpa but like the sturdy bags better. No problem fitting under the seat.


----------

